

Hover bike - alexholehouse
http://www.hover-bike.com/

======
cfontes
I am so tired of hoaxes and other variations of it ( we have been seeing a
quite large amount of them this days) that I simply can't trust those
marvelous new inventions I see in posts like this anymore.

------
gatlin
Just yesterday I was discussing with a friend what would be involved in making
a bike _exactly_ like this, except the fans would be powered by induction
motors. Our idea involved a three-phase power supply but we lack any real
world experience. Does anyone have proper engineering knowledge that could
help here?

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
I very much doubt that an induction motor would come close to having the power
to weight ratio for something like this.

A $10 weed-wacker motor from a garage sale would be a better starting point.

------
alexholehouse
With no knowledge of engineering (or indeed the associated issues) I was
interested to hear what the community felt about this kind of vehicle.

For the record, it was never my attention to post this as a sensationalist
story (which I presume is why it's been pulled).

------
achy
Amazing that almost zero thought on the side of aerodynamics and engineering
went into the production of such a high-amount-of-work project. The second the
3-foot tie points are removed, the center of mass of the driver will cause it
to flip upside down instantly.

------
joejohnson
Why not cover both fan wells entirely with the mesh coverings? Does that
reduce lift significantly? It looks really scary to have the fan exposed. I'm
sure it would be grisly if anyone got a hand in that thing.

------
lifthearth
How long is the flight time on this? It burns through about 30liters of gas an
hour so even if it had a car sized gas tank it could only fly for an hour
before refueling. Still, it seems really exciting!

------
Palomides
this has been around for a while, and there still aren't any videos of it
actually flying. judge for yourself why they're selling t-shirts and scale
models instead of the actual thing. as of june last year (quote gizmag.com
article) "To help generate interest in the hopes of attracting investors,
Malloy plans to conduct flight tests in a couple of months."

------
reustle
I'd love to see a quadrocopter implemented like this. I think it would have
much more stability.

------
paulhauggis
I was actually thinking about that Simpsons episode when they got involved in
that cult.

